# Working with stand alone synths, samplers etc outside the daw on windows 10 PC



## Transients (May 12, 2018)

Hello 

My midi keyboards midi port can only be connected to one stand alone synth simultainously. Lets say i want to have both Reaktor and Omnisphere open in stand alone and use the same midi keyboard to trigger them. But the keyboard can only trigger one of them. Not both at the same time.

Or lets say i have a song open in Studio One and want to mess around with Reaktor or other software in stand alone mode. I then have to close Studio One before i open Reaktor so that the midi port will be "available" i guess.

Is this normal? For 20 years ive been wondering about this. Whats your experience on this issue? Is there a workaround?


----------



## chimuelo (May 13, 2018)

Multiclient drivers.
Pretty sure RME is multiclient capable.

In my project Windows I can load Sequencer MIDI Source Module, and up to 16 x other modules like old GSIF, Scope DSP, Native Standalone, VST Versions Of each, etc.

I route external hardware effects, and discrete audio synths into the same project too.
About 20 years for me too.

You’ve got a big bad rig, should be a cinch.


----------



## Transients (May 13, 2018)

Easy fix actually. I had my midi keyboard connected with a usb cable to the computer. So i tried with a midi cable instead and problem is solved. Midi over usb is just a joke, always some problems with it.


----------

